# Is NDIS broken on FreeBSD 7.1 Beta 2



## Weinter (Nov 20, 2008)

I got this error 

```
/usr/src/sys/i386/i386/genassym.c:223: error: 'struct mtx' has no member named 'mtx_recurse'
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## danger@ (Nov 20, 2008)

how do you know this is related to ndis?


----------



## Weinter (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried to add 
device ndis
options NDISAPI

The build fail

When i remove it it compiles successfully

Or instead of adding ndis into kernel config file can I kldload both ndis and the api?

Because my NDIS spits out this error when I tried to ndisgen my drivers


```
Building kernel module... cd: can't cd to /sys/i386/include build failed. Exiting
```

Thank You


----------



## danger@ (Nov 20, 2008)

seems like your src tree isn't complete. I would recommend you remove the whole /usr/src and /usr/obj and csup sources again.


----------



## Weinter (Nov 20, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> seems like your src tree isn't complete. I would recommend you remove the whole /usr/src and /usr/obj and csup sources again.



arghhh no...
I don't have a working internet connection now :x


----------



## Weinter (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea I resync the /usr/src from CD now it works thanks


----------

